# Tech Session in Mechanicsburg, PA



## kioneo (Jan 8, 2004)

Anyone headed over to the BMW CCA Tech Session at Sun Motor Cars BMW in Mechanicsburg, PA? Saturday Oct. 16, 1PM-3PM.


----------

